
Lead Honestly – One-on-one questions to actively engage employees - shay-howe
https://leadhonestly.com/
======
cosmie
This seems really similar to 15Five[1]. What is the main difference between
the two of them?

[1] [https://www.15five.com](https://www.15five.com)

~~~
shay-howe
Thanks for the question!

The most immediate difference is that Lead Honestly communicates and works
directly with a manager, and by extension their employees, where 15Five works
with all parties. As a result Lead Honestly is able to be applied however a
manager wishes, and is offered at a much lower price point.

